# Back to the grind.



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Jetting a 2" kitchen branch line for a restaurant. Hopefully my 1/8" hose does the trick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm hoping the phone doesn't ring.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Monday I'll go back for 4 days...

But on New Years eve I'll be home early...
Before the drunks come out to play...
Mid afternoon or so...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Redwood said:


> Monday I'll go back for 4 days...
> 
> But on New Years eve I'll be home early...
> Before the drunks come out to play...
> Mid afternoon or so...


Smart guy. I haven't gone out on new years since I was 16. I was driving home from a party, sober... And I was coming up on a green light and I just got this feeling, so I slowed down, and sure enough a guy barreled through the intersection and lost control right in front of me. That's when I decided never to go out on drinking holidays.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> Smart guy. I haven't gone out on new years since I was 16. I was driving home from a party, sober... And I was coming up on a green light and I just got this feeling, so I slowed down, and sure enough a guy barreled through the intersection and lost control right in front of me. That's when I decided never to go out on drinking holidays.


Yea there is definitely an increased risk on Amateur & Azzole's Eve...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Success!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Yea I had to go out yesterday at 4pm to my biggest restaurant account. Original call was all floor drains backing up. Got there and checked the lift station and it was almost to the top of manhole...a couple of diapers were at the top so thought it was a stuck impeller. 

After running pumps in hand and pumping down pit then discovered all seemed normal with control panel, I though I was gtg. Started running water from all sinks then discovered whole grease main was backed up. 

Ran the K-60 in from a C/O in back of restaurant and fought some heavy grease all the way out 75' to interceptor. Got them flowing but need to return early next week to jet main and branches. Left restaurant at 6:20....nice Christmas service call


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Monday I'll go back for 4 days...
> 
> But on New Years eve I'll be home early...
> Before the drunks come out to play...
> Mid afternoon or so...


SAME HERE ! :thumbup:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> Jetting a 2" kitchen branch line for a restaurant. Hopefully my 1/8" hose does the trick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You run that 1/8" hose from your US Jetter machine?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Installed a Lasco tub and surround today, one more tomorrow and a 2nd floor full bath drainage repipe to the basement Monday. Gotta get stuff done when the college kids are gone. Thankfully the phone has been quiet for drains.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> You run that 1/8" hose from your US Jetter machine?



I do. Just open the bypass up and keep it around 2500-2800 psi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

